# Halloween makeups 07'-06'-05'



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Hi everyone! Just thought I'd share some pics from this year and Halloweens past. Thanks for looking!

07'









06'


















Some friends from 05'


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice, You do amazing work!

How did you go about breaking up the makeup on the joker to give him a texture look, and what did you use for the ice look in the beard?


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Yowza! I especially like how look in lace......oh, and great makeup in hte other pics as well.


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks guys!
Playfx- The breakup in coloring is done by using an Paashe single action airbrush with very low pressure. When you do this fine droplets of makeup "spatter" out and onto your model. It's great for hiding edges and flaws as the break up camouflages almost everything, plus if you need to do touches you just spatter on a new layer of color and you never get "lap lines". The Joker has about 3 different pale colors (Ricepaper, white, grey) and olive adjuster airbrushed into his hair and eyebrows. Mr Freeze has a silver pax base and (ricepaper, blue, silver) spatter. The snow is shaved styrofoam stuck in with a little Telesis. Wish I had pics of them in costume but they were sitting in my chair and that was the only chance to take their photos.

CreepyCanmore- Oh yeah the lace was nice...........


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Ahhh, I never thought of it as airbrush makeup, I should have guessed, the texture is real nice on him and I would have never thought mr freeze had any kind of pax on him, nice job!!


----------



## CreepyCanmore (Mar 27, 2007)

Hehe. I assume the scarecrow is a prop or can someone see through it? And how was that made?


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Nope no prop thats me. I made a slipcast latex skull mask with a sewed spandex hood in it, then I glued/sewed burlap onto the outside of the mask making sure to press the fabric into the recesses add some paint and details. The burlap is loose weave so it's no problem to see through.

Play- you can also get almost the same spatter effect using a stiff bristled brush (toothbrush, chip brush, glue brush) and flicking colors onto your surface (look at my mask painting tutorial for more details).


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

cool, I do that already with my mask but I don't mess with makeup much to find these things out, lol I guess its the same just different mediums. 

Just wondering if anyone has thin down cream makeups for airbrush work?


----------



## scare-m (Jul 16, 2007)

Undeadvoodoomonkey, awesome makeup!!!

on the 06 character, what did you use to create the blisters? also, on the same character what color was used for the skin tone?

I have never done any airbrush work, what might you suggest as a good reference point to start?

thanks


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks Scare-um! The blisters are untinted gelatin dripped onto Parchment paper (siliconized baking sheets) then stuck on with prosaide. Here is a link to the formula.http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=7270

The skintone was some sort of light skin tone with a bit of green added to it. I can't remember which one exactly, maybe ricepaper I use that one alot.

Not quite sure what you mean by reference point but this site has some good tips.http://www.airheadairbrush.com/learn.htm Keep in mind that airbrushes are an investment I would not but one unless you think you will like it and continue to use it. I have a painting and airbrushing tutorial here as well. http://www.theeffectslab.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=2320&start=0&postdays=0&postorder=asc&highlight=

Playfx- I have done the spatter thing with RMGP many times but never creme makeup, I don't see why it wouldn't work just remember to powder.


----------

